# need some suggestions please help :(



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

OKay so last time i posted about my cat i mentioned he wouldnt stop peeing on the floor well now i've put a piddle pad down so it will soak up the urine BUT ever since i have been putting piddle pads down he wont urinate on the piddle pad instead he chooses to do somethind different. Crap! thats right he chooses to Crap on piddle pad. 

hes only 11 years old i dont want ot have to put him down because he deserves so much more and if i cant get him to stop i dont even know someone who would take a cat that poops in front of a cat box. 

So does anyone have any suggestions on how to stop a cat from pooping on the floor/piddle pad?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Train him so that when he goes outside the pad or litter box, he goes in a kennel for at least an hour, and if he is still howling at all after the hour, wait till he has stopped for 5-10 mins _then_ let him out. Before or after you put him in the box, (either would work but doing this before is better) move the pee/poo into the litter box or onto the pad however you can, and make sure he knows that's where is belongs. It will take a while but eventually he should understand that he needs to do his business there. I taught one of my cats that whenever he was in my room, he had to be on a certain pillow so that I could keep an eye on him. It took him a week or two of me picking him up, putting him on the pillow, do it over again while I was in my room, but after that, if he came in my room with me, he would go straight to the pillow and lay there unless I told him to do otherwise.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I would get some ammixicillin in him. He needs about 10 days worth. Also, try changing the type of litter/litterbox. If it doesn't work, make him a barn kitty.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> I would get some ammixicillin in him. He needs about 10 days worth. Also, try changing the type of litter/litterbox. If it doesn't work, make him a barn kitty.


can i get this ammixicillin from a vet alone or do i have to have them examine the cat? - HouseElfLamcanchas

sorry my mom was on and i had to ask lol


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

You may can order it online. Same as the people kind. The pink liquid they give to kids or adults get it in pill form.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

ur not talking about pepto are you? ... ill look it up lol


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> You may can order it online. Same as the people kind. The pink liquid they give to kids or adults get it in pill form.


whats the doseage and how much should i give him?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

You should post your question on catforum.com. Tons fo cat experts on that site. They would probably be able to help you better faster. But the most common causes of cats not using the litter box are
- Cat's been declawed and feet are now too sinsitive or painful to stand on litter.
- Litter box isn't cleaned often enough.
- Not enough litter boxes, one box for every cat plus one extra.

Those are the common ones that I remember. If it's not one of those three the catforum will help.

FYI, Amoxicillin is not pepto. Amoxicillin in an antibiotic and unless the cat's got an infection, he doesn't need it. Amoxicillin is perscription only for people. You can't order it online unless its from an online pharmacy with a valid perscription. Penicillin is an antibiotic that can be perchased for livestock over the counter. But I have no idea what the dose would be or even if cats can take penicillin. My vet has always treated infection in my cats with amoxicillin.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

There are kitty diapers that I have seen.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

If you are keeping the litterbox clean (even one little piddle can cause some to refuse to use it), you have not changed brands of litter, and the cat has a history of urinary tract infections, more than likely....its another infection that is causing her not to go to the box. With cats, you give 3 mL of the liquid or 1 100 mg tablet twice daily for 10 days. 

She also needs to go back on the diet.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

He may have a UTI, which male cats are very susceptible to. I agree with getting some antibiotcis in him.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> If you are keeping the litterbox clean (even one little piddle can cause some to refuse to use it), you have not changed brands of litter, and the cat has a history of urinary tract infections, more than likely....its another infection that is causing her not to go to the box. With cats, you give 3 mL of the liquid or 1 100 mg tablet twice daily for 10 days.
> 
> She also needs to go back on the diet.


well HE isn't peeing on the floor now instead he's crapping on the floor so its a totally different thing before he was peeing but now that i've put down the piddle pad hes pooping on it so i highly doubt its the crystals again that are making him do this and i say that because hes not even acting like hes in pain like before when he had crystals he was peeing everywhere and pooping in the box, peeing in front of us, and he was acting really sickly and not happy. Hes happy hes active and spunky im starting to believe that he does it because hes jealous my boyfriend is taking me from him and cats are just like their owners i have a sister and im my moms best friend i hate my sister sometimes and when shes been around for too long i get annoyed and cranky but i keep to myself i think my cat may have picked this up from me and i think thats why he keeps doing this but im gonna take the cat box out clean it scrub it down nice and good and if he keeps doing what he does im gonna tell my mom she has to go back to the old non scoopable cat litter because that could be another cause since hes older than the other two girls i think his nose may be more sensitive to the new cat litter that my mom got them so we could scoop the poopoo lol. IM gonna try everything possible and if i cant get him to stop i might as well just give him away my boyfriend said he would take him but if its my boyfriend thats causing this problem my cat HAS to get used to him.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree that you need more litter boxes. You should have 1 more than you have cats. So if you only have 1 cat you still need 2 litter boxes. I learned this the hard way, but once I added boxes, I haven't had a problem.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> He may have a UTI, which male cats are very susceptible to. I agree with getting some antibiotcis in him.


Well id have to take him to the vet for that but as i told ofgabby
HE isn't peeing on the floor now instead he's crapping on the floor so its a totally different thing before he was peeing but now that i've put down the piddle pad hes pooping on it so i highly doubt its the crystals again that are making him do this and i say that because hes not even acting like hes in pain like before when he had crystals he was peeing everywhere and pooping in the box, peeing in front of us, and he was acting really sickly and not happy. Hes happy hes active and spunky im starting to believe that he does it because hes jealous my boyfriend is taking me from him and cats are just like their owners i have a sister and im my moms best friend i hate my sister sometimes and when shes been around for too long i get annoyed and cranky but i keep to myself i think my cat may have picked this up from me and i think thats why he keeps doing this but im gonna take the cat box out clean it scrub it down nice and good and if he keeps doing what he does im gonna tell my mom she has to go back to the old non scoopable cat litter because that could be another cause since hes older than the other two girls i think his nose may be more sensitive to the new cat litter that my mom got them so we could scoop the poopoo lol. IM gonna try everything possible (that includes taking him to the vet even if i have to owe my bf some money for him taking him to the vet) and if i cant get him to stop i might as well just give him away my boyfriend said he would take him but if its my boyfriend thats causing this problem my cat HAS to get used to him.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

well alrighty! so heres the dealio now i took the pad away now hes back to peeing on the floor again BRAVO! grrrr this is driving me insane tried getting on catforum.com they wont let me post crap on there so ugh lol. 

SO far my cat has gone from peeing on the floor 
me put a piddle pad down to him pooping on the floor
me cleaning his cat box and taking the piddle pad away for expirement AND NOW 
hes peeing on the floor AGAIN! 

Cat for sale anyone want him im done i cant afford his feed hes supposed to have hes not acting like anything is wrong with him i dont know what to do anymore because i cant afford a vet fee right now since we are two months away from going on a trip i should not own a cat im done -_- unless anyone else has any suggestions that will actually help


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

The catforum is a little different. You have to wait for an administrator to activate your account before you can post. It shouldn't take more than 24 hours. Don't give up without hearing what the people at the catforum have to say. They may be able to help.

Wish I could help more but your cat has me stumped.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I didn't realize you had more than one cat, get another litterbox.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> I didn't realize you had more than one cat, get another litterbox.


my boyfriend actually suggested that this evening we got a wiff of the cat box sand its stinky as heck i changed it 2 days ago so! we are going to go back to the old kind that doesnt stink i think that might be what his problem is.... i seriously dont blame him but im not gonna give up i cant afford to ! lol


----------

